# Note application



## Lydia0710 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je recherche désespérément une application sur ios, me permettant de prendre des notes et de les copier coller rapidement . 
Sans avoir à sélectionner tout le texte. 
Comme dans les messages de l'iphone 

Quelqu'un sait me dire si ça existe ? 


Merci à tous. 

Belle journée 
Lydia


----------



## MrTom (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Dans l’application Note de ton iPhone ou iPad, sur l’écran où tu as toutes tes notes :

clique longtemps sur la note à copier, pour faire apparaître le menu
choisis *Envoyer une copie*
choisis ensuite *Copier*

Tu pourras la coller dans son intégralité ailleurs dans l’application de ton choix.


----------



## iDanGener (4 Août 2022)

lepsus a dit:


> Je vous recommande d'essayer l'application WeNote.


Ca n’existe pas dans le AppStore.  Tu t’es inscrit pour proposer une appli Androïd?


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Ca n’existe pas dans le AppStore. Tu t’es inscrit pour proposer une appli Androïd?


Y'a plus.


----------

